# Word of the Day - Firkin



## debodun (Oct 4, 2021)

Firkin (noun) - a small cask formerly used for liquids. A unit of liquid volume equal to about 11 gallons (41 liters).

I needed a small barrel so I went to the firkin cooper.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 4, 2021)

Firkin is a funny word imo and reminds me of another word that is used to substitute an expletive.  Very interesting choice, though!


----------



## Jules (Oct 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Firkin is a funny word imo and reminds me of another word that is used to substitute an expletive.  Very interesting choice, though!


Right.  I did a double take to see what Deb had posted.  Considering the folks who have attended her garage sale, she might have wanted to use this other word.  Wouldn’t blame her.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 4, 2021)

So, it would be incorrect to say "I'm firkin pissed that the firkin cooper was no firkin help!" ?


----------

